# Miter - RAS - Drum - Wall



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*The rough in.....*

Traded with my brother for his radial arm saw, which just happens to closely match my drum sander (RAS) and I have wanted to find a home for the miter saw that is actually functional - so I decided to roll them into one wall.

The trick here is my drum sander operates with a sliding table, so needed to incorporate that without limiting the other two saws. The finished product should allow cross-cutting 10' or 11' foot stock without much hassle…...(I think).

The project is still in the works….The top is not fastened and the fence, dust collection and storage are still in the works….

The base(s) start with REALLY rough red oak, I mean rough…..










After a wee bit of planing:



















Decided to start with a dedicated base for each tool and build out from there:










Next - some mock-up of the bench tops - Maple bowling lane + Jatoba stripes (look familar?):










Glued up the bench tops using the new clamping frames (here)

Gluing two lams together here:










First mock up:



















My brother came up with the idea of mounting the table irons for the RAS on the outside of the base for easy(er) adjustment…...I like the idea…..



















For the drum sander - used oak rails to hold the 80/20 extruded aluminum rails for the sliding table:



















Built some free floating shelves out of oak:



















Here is a shot with the sliding table on the outboard side of the drum:










And a parting shot:










More to come…......thanks for looking!

Jeff


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *The rough in.....*
> 
> Traded with my brother for his radial arm saw, which just happens to closely match my drum sander (RAS) and I have wanted to find a home for the miter saw that is actually functional - so I decided to roll them into one wall.
> 
> ...


Whenever you can have multiple machines the same height & utilizing the same table, "Go For IT".

Looks like I will enjoy watching your build. Keep posting!! PLEASE!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *The rough in.....*
> 
> Traded with my brother for his radial arm saw, which just happens to closely match my drum sander (RAS) and I have wanted to find a home for the miter saw that is actually functional - so I decided to roll them into one wall.
> 
> ...


very kool. gr8 layout


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *The rough in.....*
> 
> Traded with my brother for his radial arm saw, which just happens to closely match my drum sander (RAS) and I have wanted to find a home for the miter saw that is actually functional - so I decided to roll them into one wall.
> 
> ...


It really looks like a great system.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *The rough in.....*
> 
> Traded with my brother for his radial arm saw, which just happens to closely match my drum sander (RAS) and I have wanted to find a home for the miter saw that is actually functional - so I decided to roll them into one wall.
> 
> ...


Nice setup, the top came out great


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *The rough in.....*
> 
> Traded with my brother for his radial arm saw, which just happens to closely match my drum sander (RAS) and I have wanted to find a home for the miter saw that is actually functional - so I decided to roll them into one wall.
> 
> ...


Sweet. 
Man, I need to have you stop over some week and help me out. This is great.

Steve


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *The rough in.....*
> 
> Traded with my brother for his radial arm saw, which just happens to closely match my drum sander (RAS) and I have wanted to find a home for the miter saw that is actually functional - so I decided to roll them into one wall.
> 
> ...


Jeff I dare say I bet your shop counter tops look better than your kitchen. JK
Very nice lay out. Keep us informed. I do like that jataba racing stripe.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *The rough in.....*
> 
> Traded with my brother for his radial arm saw, which just happens to closely match my drum sander (RAS) and I have wanted to find a home for the miter saw that is actually functional - so I decided to roll them into one wall.
> 
> ...


Hey *Randy* - I'll try to keep posting…..hopefully I will actually finish this one…...my bench project never quite gets finished…..I'm easily distracted…..

*Roger* - great comment from a guy with an impeccable shop - this thing here is rustic - which is kind of the plan, rustic base with a nice top…...hopefully….

*Tim and Martin* - Appreciate the comments….....

*Steve* - If I'm ever out east, I would love to stop over, but only to learn from the master….. You have no need of my "no planning ahead" skills…....

*SuperDave* - you are correct - the kitchen counters are really tired looking….I've been kicking around the idea of updating the kitchen cupboards, not sure what to do with the counters…...considered wood counters but would be a bunch to maintain…..and i don't spend much time in the kitchen…....

Appreciate all the comments!!

Jeff


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *The rough in.....*
> 
> Traded with my brother for his radial arm saw, which just happens to closely match my drum sander (RAS) and I have wanted to find a home for the miter saw that is actually functional - so I decided to roll them into one wall.
> 
> ...


Well, that is becoming a stripped shop. You´ll need to include also some stars somewhere to match the stripes.

You have a never ending supply of maple & jatoba, don´t you? Great set up there.

I envy your capabilities of working and simultaneously blogging.

I´´ll get my camera to shoot some latest projects.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *The rough in.....*
> 
> Traded with my brother for his radial arm saw, which just happens to closely match my drum sander (RAS) and I have wanted to find a home for the miter saw that is actually functional - so I decided to roll them into one wall.
> 
> ...


Hello *Fernando* - good idea on the stars - I'll work on that! The jatoba supply is not endless, starting to run low, but still have access to more bowling alley wood . Bought a whole bunch of it for $45 at auction…...It's alot of work to pull the nails and re-glue so you have to factor some time into that cost…....

Can't wait to see your projects - you haven't posted for awhile so you are either building something big or spending too much time sailing….....which is it?

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*

Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….

I got this rough oak really cheap (a pickup truck load for ~$100) and it was all 8/4, but have to plane it all down 1-3/8" before all the twists and bows come out. This is one of the prices you pay for low cost lumber….

Good news is I've found a good application for this solid wood and I'm freeing up some needed lumber storage space!

Some of this oak looks good - especially the last planer batch:










For superdave - there are PLENTY of cool knots lurking in this project…..plenty…

Some additional progress: Note - None of the fences have been built and the tables are still loose…...

Decided to build lumber storage for 3'-4' stock to the left of the miter saw:










With infeed table mockup:










Added some slide-outs for tool storage using full extension slides:



















Another shot of the tool slides + my garage sale $2 grinder/wire wheel rig mounted on a french cleat - I think it might work in this spot…...










Thinking about building an "L" counter on this corner and pickup up the spindle sander (getting rid of the metal stand) and leaving it open for the shop vac underneath…....The dust collector really doesn't work good on these small dust ports…










All the pieces are anchored to the wall, and a few are nailed to the floor - so she is really rigid…........

More to come…..

Thanks for looking.

Jeff


----------



## AndyPanko (Jan 16, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


Looks great. That's a good use for all that wood. And great price too. Just curious - how many times did you have to change planer blades on all that???


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


Hey Andy - I need to change the blades now but haven't changed them throughout this build… The reality is I really abuse my planer.. I run ALOT of really hard exotics through the planer so I figure this Oak is just practice wood…

Thanks for the comments!

Jeff


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


Looks good Jeff. Should be stout.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


Yep I likes knots. Wow Jeff she is sure looking nice.
We aught to turn you in for putting that jatoba in that poor planer.
When you get this finished I am chomping at the bit to see some of that birdseye go across these nice workstations. And Jeff not to add to your list but when your done your buddies want to see it added to your shop thread. 
Jeff I do like the way you are keeping it slim looking and neat. Great job.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


Hey Shane and Dave - thanks…........

Dave - The Birdseye will be at the top of the project list and my shop thread is really dated…. every time I think I am going to update it - I dive into a new (never ending) shop adventure…...everyday I walk in I find several things I want to change….occasionally I change them….thanks..

I like knots too….

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


Jeff I just updated mine and after posting I had changed half a wall. Work in progress. But you are adding lots of stuff. Neat stuff.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave - you are right - I'll get it done…...your shop page rules! Nicely done….

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


No you the man…


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


Nice bench this looks very well thought out. Thanks for showing us your work.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


some really gr8 design. looks like it'll all work very nicely


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


That all looks great. Good for you.
Oh, to update the shop. What a dream you are fulfilling.

Steve


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


Jeff, you are building a shop that is going to make you a Lumber Jocks icon! Keep up the good work. Rowdy.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


Aaron, Roger, Steve and Rowdy - appreciate the comments! Rowdy - you are getting carried away on the icon bit…..those is mighty big shoes to fill…......I have a long ways to go…......thanks.

Jeff


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *70 gallons of planer chips and counting.....*
> 
> Wow - lots of chips on this project…...I'm on my 3rd round of dressing out the rough Oak and the chip bag has been emptied 3 times…...I figure that at least 70 gallons of chips on this one so far….
> 
> ...


You are moving right along. 
Love the laminated top.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*I'm all Oak'd out........*

I think I'm done with the major Oak bits finally…..at least I hope so! This project has really freed up a lot of lumber storage…........

Again - the tables, fences and dust collection are not done and/or fastened…..decided that I need to add the finish to the table tops before fastening, so the dust collection will follow that….I think.

Anyways - it occurred to me that I may be able to incorporate one of the drill presses into the wall - I am all about maximizing the usable space…......so to the left of the miter saw, I believe the base of the drill press can co-exist below the table to the left of the miter saw…....

The base:










Without the table:










With the table:










On the other end of things - finished up framing in the corner to the right of the drum sander - built an "L" shape corner to pickup the spindle sander at the same time.

A shot with just the framing:










And with the floating shelves:



















The shop vac is pretty much dedicated to this tool so it can stay right under the sander:










The floating shelves, which are common throughout this build including the slide-outs are simply 3/4" oak ripped to random widths and sit in rabbets in the frame…....can't really see why these won't work. Always left a bit of room for them to grow so should be self sufficient…......










Getting closer….........

Thanks for looking.

Jeff


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *I'm all Oak'd out........*
> 
> I think I'm done with the major Oak bits finally…..at least I hope so! This project has really freed up a lot of lumber storage…........
> 
> ...


Looks like you are making headway!

Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *I'm all Oak'd out........*
> 
> I think I'm done with the major Oak bits finally…..at least I hope so! This project has really freed up a lot of lumber storage…........
> 
> ...


a few more tweaks

and it will be ready for the
space lab

well done


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *I'm all Oak'd out........*
> 
> I think I'm done with the major Oak bits finally…..at least I hope so! This project has really freed up a lot of lumber storage…........
> 
> ...


I love the floating shelves. If ever you need a new setup it will be no problem.
Jeff it is looking very neat and clean. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *I'm all Oak'd out........*
> 
> I think I'm done with the major Oak bits finally…..at least I hope so! This project has really freed up a lot of lumber storage…........
> 
> ...


oh yes. I likes it. all of it


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *I'm all Oak'd out........*
> 
> I think I'm done with the major Oak bits finally…..at least I hope so! This project has really freed up a lot of lumber storage…........
> 
> ...


You're almost there.
That will be one sweet setup.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Miter Saw Dust Collection*

First off - thanks to the folks who are following along this crazy journey…....appreciate it….......

Put the workbench finish on the tops and got the main 8' table attached. This had to be squared up to the RAS so had to be done first. Now I can focus on the miter saw.

Dust collection on the miter saw is always marginal, and I've been thinking about this for awhile…...time will tell how well it works….

Started with a spacer piece to plug the big gap in front of the saw:



















This should allow the saw to work correctly and not spew dust out the front….....I think.

Next - built a dust drawer out of scraps to sit under the saw:



















Lastly - built a deflector behind the saw to divert the dust down. This will not be that clear in the pictures, but used some gray rubber sheets to help with the process. The idea is to design a system that works for all cuts, including miters…..time will tell.

The deflector box is removable - here it is on the bench:










And the underside - the rubber sheet is stapled on:










On the saw - will take some time to work out the exact details:



















First tests look good - lots of dust in the drawer - still use the dust collector on the port, which catches most of it, so we just need to collect the rest…..

Thanks for looking….......

Jeff


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Miter Saw Dust Collection*
> 
> First off - thanks to the folks who are following along this crazy journey…....appreciate it….......
> 
> ...


good way to find the problem here 
seal all the gaps as they show up
one by one

maybe a collector in the drawer too 
like a 'y' in the dust hose


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Miter Saw Dust Collection*
> 
> First off - thanks to the folks who are following along this crazy journey…....appreciate it….......
> 
> ...


Thanks David - I've considered the 2 hose approach - and may do that - but can never get it all when doing miter cuts….Will try this awhile and see how it works…...appreciate the input!

Jeff


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Miter Saw Dust Collection*
> 
> First off - thanks to the folks who are following along this crazy journey…....appreciate it….......
> 
> ...


Looks great! Very different then other mitre dust collection I have seen. Again, very nice.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Miter Saw Dust Collection*
> 
> First off - thanks to the folks who are following along this crazy journey…....appreciate it….......
> 
> ...


Jeff it looks like you put a good bit of thought and effort in the design. I hope it reaches your expectations. It look like it will work to me. Keep us posted on the results.
Your getting a little closer….....


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Miter Saw Dust Collection*
> 
> First off - thanks to the folks who are following along this crazy journey…....appreciate it….......
> 
> ...


Unique design; I will be interested to hear how well this works for you; it looks like a good solution for DC when doing mitre cuts, but at least with my mitre saw, a lot of the dust would simply bounce off your shroud and get thrown back towards me.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Miter Saw Dust Collection*
> 
> First off - thanks to the folks who are following along this crazy journey…....appreciate it….......
> 
> ...


Very interesting setup. I think I like it. Let us know how it works for the long term.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Miter Saw Dust Collection*
> 
> First off - thanks to the folks who are following along this crazy journey…....appreciate it….......
> 
> ...


Sweet design Jeff. Innovative, your shop looks to be coming along nicely. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Miter Saw Dust Collection*
> 
> First off - thanks to the folks who are following along this crazy journey…....appreciate it….......
> 
> ...


oh yea. gr8 idea. this is a lot more compact than a big-ole "hood" in the back. the drawer idea is very simple, and should work well. thnx for the post


----------



## BAKTHA (Jan 4, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *Miter Saw Dust Collection*
> 
> First off - thanks to the folks who are following along this crazy journey…....appreciate it….......
> 
> ...


Unique, out of box, solution for this problem of dust from a miter saw


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Miter Saw Dust Collection*
> 
> First off - thanks to the folks who are following along this crazy journey…....appreciate it….......
> 
> ...


This looks great. I hope it works as well as it looks.
Even if you have to replace the drawer with a vac, it looks like it would work better than standard rear exhaust.

Please keep us informed,
Steve


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Miter Saw Dust Collection*
> 
> First off - thanks to the folks who are following along this crazy journey…....appreciate it….......
> 
> ...


that's some real, unique problem solving. very unobtrusive, may need to borrow. thanks.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Miter Saw Dust Collection*
> 
> First off - thanks to the folks who are following along this crazy journey…....appreciate it….......
> 
> ...


Hey - thanks for all the comments - appreciate it…..did some cutting today and will still need some tweaking, but clearly better than would be without….....

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Done enough for now - with video....*

May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now 

I think the video will tell the rest of the story. Thanks for all the comments and encouragement - it goes a long ways…...

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


Ahhh nice video Jeff. The new layout is nice. Man have you been putting some thought into your new oak and maple benches. I am envious of your shop. I think you have built a nice place of creation of wood items. NICE JOB JEFF!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Dave - I am not much of an oak guy, but *had* a pretty good supply, and it is sturdy…. Got a bit of the maple left tho…...

Jeff


----------



## red93 (Mar 3, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


very nice set up.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


Jeff I believe I saw some wonderful grain in those floating oak shelf boards.
Now you are going to put this on your shop page. The video was nice. And that is one humdinger of a camera you have.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


I followed your progress in previous parts. I was just wondering if you were going to use a sacrificial top, like 1/8 inch hardboard, for the RAS, and could you show a couple more pics of the drum sander on the other RAS. I have a spare RAS looking for a task. Did you build the drum sander or is it an accessory you bought. Is it even attached to the RAS? It all looks attached from my viewing angle.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


Thanks Red - appreciate it!

Superdave - some of this oak really is cool - some curly grain, some quartersawn…....just never knew what you were going to get. I got a whole truckload for less than $100 and it was pretty rough. I should do a post just for you with all the crazy knots - sure slowed the planer down…....

I promise to update my shop page soon…...

David - I am planning on a sacrificial top for the RAS - one of the reasons I haven't fired it up yet - plus I am thinking about keeping the dado setup on it, which won't mess with the maple.

The drum sander is the first model that Performax made - it is mounted to the RAS post so it is raised and lowered with the arm of the saw. There are a couple different posts about the sander in this blog series.

I picked up the RAS for free on CL and the drum sander for $50 as I recall….....and it works well…...

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


Very nice setup Jeff. I have been keeping a eye on your build of it. I really like the idea of what you used for the drill press. I started building a mitersaw station earlier this summer. I'm about 2/3 done with it I need to finish up the fence for it, and build and install the doors. I'm seriously thinking about using your idea for the drill press if you don't care. I trying to do something with my dust problem as you are. I still need to see what you are doing with it. My mitersaw is a slider. So I don't think it will work, and don't know how to figure anything like that. My station is 18' long so I can accomadate some of my table top equipment. IE drill press, drum sander, scroll saw. Possiblly something else. So I can free up room for storage and other equipment as it comes along.

Thanks for sharing your build with us. It has added a few of ideas for my build I hope you don't care if I use a couple of your ideas.

Thanks Tim:


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


Hey Tim - use any ideas you want…...I'm sure someone before me came up with them anyways…...

Dust collection on the sliding saw is extra difficult. My first saw was a 10" slider and I ended up trading for the 12", no slider. Now that I have the RAS - I will never miss the slider…...anyways, when I had the slider - I did build a dust hood for it that worked really good for standard (90 degree) cuts, but you had to remove it for any miter cuts, which really made it a pain - plus it was a huge footprint…....

I'm at work now - but I think I have pictures at home - will check tonight…....

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


nice video Jeff. how'd you aquire that lane from a bowling alley? very kool how you wrapped your top around everything. very nice


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


Nice design, nice execution, nice shop, nice Video. I can't pick a favorite so I'm treating them all equally!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


Hey Roger - the bowling alley was bought at an online auction - the kind where you could go look at the stuff one day and then you bid online. Bought 2 lots (and split everything with my Dad). First lot was the "good stuff" about 2-3/4" thick, 42" wide and 14' long. I think we paid like $60 or so. Four guys really stuggle to move, and it's more like drag it…....this is the material the workbench (in the video) is made from.

The second lot was the thinner "approach area" stuff, you know where the people walk on it. This stuff is 1-1/2" thick or less - depending how many times them came thru with the floor sander. We bought a skid of that for like $25 and there were probably 16 pieces (14' long) by various widths. This is what the counter tops are made out of.

The oak was cheap also, but like I stated somewhere else in this blog, what I saved in material costs, I invested in labor - it takes alot of man hours to convert these back into a usable piece…

Appreciate your comments…....

Randy - nice comments, nice written, nicely stated - keeping it all equal here as well…....thanks man.

Jeff


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


very good. thnx Jeff. I'll be it was a bear movin those pieces around. you've done awesome with it all.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tour.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


Roger - you got it…..it was a bear, the results are worth the effort in my opinion. I've never really built much out of simple easy materials so this is the way I know…....

Scott - I was thinking about stealing your RAS dust collector design…....this one:










Looks like a winner. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Done enough for now - with video....*
> 
> May add an update down the road - but I want this done for now
> 
> ...


Very nice setup!
Well done


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Fence tricks + dust collection.....*










Decided I need to finish this up…here are a couple of tips that have probably been posted before, but I just stumbled on them for myself recently:

First - cut a 12" reference board that can be used for shorter cuts on the miter saw. Just set the fence with an extra 12" and use the spacer board for shorter cuts. Works perfect for the miter saw. My dilemma is I have two saws competing for the same fence…..

So, here is the solution..

Set the fence stop at 12"...










Lay down the reference board along with another board that overcomes the offset of the 2 saws…..make the cut:










Now when I set the fence on the miter saw and use the offset board, I can make exact cuts of the RAS…










Next - finished up the scrap bin - it's on a slide and is removable if you pull it up:



















Here is the scrap target 










Next up - seal the frame gaps of the drum sander and the RAS…..here is the drum sander before:










And after:



















And the RAS before:










Built a a removable dust collection insert for the RAS starting with this:










And ending with this:










It locks into the RAS with a dowel and a cutout that is lock-tight…..here it's removed:










Modified the dust collection again…............2-1/4 hose to the blade guard and 4" hose behind the blade.

Thanks to SASmith for the dust collector idea. Appreciate it.

Here is a video of the very first cut with this dust collection. Watch close - the dust shoots up, but eventually goes away….






Thanks for looking….


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Fence tricks + dust collection.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff the shop is getting closer to being finished. It looks like you are plugging the holes and finishing the bins. Nice. The DC on the RAS is impressive. While you are making a cut a small cloud appears next to the saw blade. But the DC picks that right up. Good job.
Now I was enjoying myself and you turned around and I read your shirt. Cool. My wife's boss has one for sale and I am wanting to go take a look.
But I get distracted easily.
The shop is coming along nicely. Thanks for the update.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Fence tricks + dust collection.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive work on your shirt, opps I mean shop. Yeah, I noticed the shirt also!

I will need similar DC, once I rehab my DeWalt RAS. You system appears to work quite well.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Fence tricks + dust collection.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave - I have been pecking away at this dust collection thing for 2 long weeks now…...but I think it works….

I ride a Triumph, obviously…........love it…..a few years ago I made made a solo run down to Georgia with the trumpy, If I knew now what I knew then, I would take a run by SuperDavs…..Now - I wouldn't do anything like that without cruise control on the bike…....gettin old I spose…..

Randy…..you ride?

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Fence tricks + dust collection.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Jeff. Did you get a chance to see how the miter saw's dust modification helps?

And, I am still waiting on projects to roll out of this fancy shop…other than shop projects, that is. : )


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Fence tricks + dust collection.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


upgrade and upbeat

very nice


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Fence tricks + dust collection.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yes, that's what I'm talkin bout. suk that nasty dust up…. nuttin wrong with Triumphs either.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Fence tricks + dust collection.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff. Impressive detail engineering. I´m taking down notes for my someday miter station.

Seems you Triumph shirt got all the attention today. This is almost becoming an of topic!! 

Lot of riders here.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Fence tricks + dust collection.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate the comments!

Shane - the miter saw dust collection is working pretty good…..I did however design the RAS dust collection so I could run an an extra hose to the miter saw…...probably work on that another day…...And - aren't you supposed to be working on a project?! 

Fernando - we don't want this to go off topic…...you know how tempers flare around here…. nice hearing from you my friend…...And what are you working on?? I keep thinking you are going to post another masterpiece?

Jeff


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Fence tricks + dust collection.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it does the job JL. I don't have a RAS so I guess I will not be using that idea LOL..


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Fence tricks + dust collection.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great setup. 
I enjoyed following your build blog.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Fence tricks + dust collection.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool.

I've also found that "close" is pretty good for the dust collection shroud behind my RAS.

And …. as a BMW R1200GS rider … life IS better on two wheels


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Fence tricks + dust collection.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim, Scott and Neil - appreciate the comments…..have more hours on the new rig now, and so far, so good…pretty happy.

Neil - cool on the R1200GS…..nice bike…..

Jeff


----------

